# ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟



## jojo123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

عندي سؤال يا اخوتي ما هي الدسقوليه و هل هي فعلا المصدر الثاني لقوانين الكنيسه و من هو كاتب الدسقوليه و لو سمحتم اريد تعريف مفصل عنها و شكرا


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت jojo123*



jojo123 قال:


> ما هي الدسقوليه



*الدسقولية هذه كما تسلمنا هي من كتابات الأباء الرسل وهي 38 فصلوهذه غير قوانين الرسل 127 قانون*​


jojo123 قال:


> و هل هي فعلا المصدر الثاني لقوانين الكنيسه



*لا أعتقد هذا *
*فالكتاب المقدس هو المصدر الرئيسي للكنيسة*
*ومعه قوانين الأباء الرسل ال 127 والدسقوليه وأقوال الأباء* ​


jojo123 قال:


> و من هو كاتب الدسقوليه و لو سمحتم اريد تعريف مفصل عنها و شكرا


 
*مفصلاً صعب شوية*
*أنا مش شاطر بالطقس الكنسي *
*:smi411::smi411::smi411:*
*بس في ناس هنا متحصصة بهذا الموضوع*
*وبردة هدورلك وهقولك*
*انا عن كتاب عن الدسقولية حوالي 500 صفحة بس*
*هقراه وهبقي أتابعك*​ 
*وليكون يركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## jojo123 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟*

شكرا يا توين علي الرد انا بسال عشان فيه مواقع اسلاميه حط الكتاب و بتقول ان الكتاب ده هو الي هيهدم المسيحيه و قالوا ان فيه امر بحجاب و نقاب النساء في المسيحيه تقريبا في الفصل السابع انا اعتقد ان كلامهم صحيح عشان هما كانوا مصورين الكتاب علي النت فان كنت بدور علي تفسير هل كتاب الدسقوليه كتاب يعتمد عليه ولا لا؟ شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## باسليوس (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟*

عفوا يا اخوتي 
انا اعتقد ان الدسقولية هي مجموعة القوانين الكنسية التي تنظم حياة المسيحي وهي مستلمة من مار مرقس الرسول وهي قوانين وطقوس عاشها التلاميذ مع السيد المسيح ومن مميزات الكنيسة القبطية ودعائمها انها ما زلت محافظة على هذه القوانين والطقوس وان كان التعديل قد دخل عليها ولكن بشكل بسيط ومبسط والله واعلم


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟*

قد يكون الفرق في التسميات, لكن اليست الدسقولية هي نفسها الديداكية؟
التي تعني التعليم بحسب الكلمة اليونانية
و هي تحتوية على توصيات اخلاقية و ارشادات للجماعات المسيحية, كجماعة و ليس افراد

فهي مصدر غير الهي, بل توصيات, و لا تعتبر مصدر للتشريع, بل للتنظيم و الأرشاد


----------



## ra.mi62 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟*




> عندي سؤال يا اخوتي ما هي الدسقوليه و هل هي فعلا المصدر الثاني لقوانين الكنيسه و من هو كاتب الدسقوليه و لو سمحتم اريد تعريف مفصل عنها و شكرا


 
*ذكر نيافة الأنبا دانيال أن الدسقولية ذكرت أن الله أقام الأسقف ليكون رئيساً لملوك وحكام . والنص الأصلى بالدسقولية ص 37 - 38  يقول  : " لأجل هذا يا أسقف أقم نفسك طاهراً فى كل افعالك , وأعرف منزلتك ورتبتك , فإنك الراعى الصالح بين الناس ( مثال الله فى الناموس ) فإنك ترائست على جميع الناس , الملوك والرؤساء والكهنة وألاباء والأولاد والمعلمين , وكل من فى طاعتك , فإجلس فى الكنيسة وبشر بالكلمة إذ لك سلطان لتدين الخطاة لأنكم أنتم الأساقفة الذى قال لكم الرب : ما أحللتموه على الأرض .. ( مت 18 : 18 )  *
*إعتمدت الكنيسة القبطية خط التفسير المجازى للكتاب المقدس منذ تبنى العلامة أوريجانوس لهذا الخط وربما قبله لها عملأ بالقول " الحرف يقتل " والتفسير التالى هو تفسير مجازى , فالنص السابق فيما يبدوا به أخطاء روحية ولاهوتية وتاريخية , فى هذا المقطع يربط طهارة الأسقف مع منزلته بين الناس , وحدد المكان ! فى الكنيسة ! وبين شعبه فقط , ولماذا ؟ لأنه يرشد الخطاة سواء أكان ملكاً أو حاكماً ويبشرهم .. لأن طهارة الأسقف كفضيلة وصل إليها تجعل رتبته أعلى من رتبة هؤلاء الملوك الذين سقطوا فى الخطية وتبشيره لهم يميزه عنهم بمعرفة الكلمة الإلهية , ولكن خارج الكنيسة الملك له وظيفته أى أنه ملك ويملك على الشعب ويصبح الأسقف من رعايا الملك أى من شعبه أى أن الملك يملك عليه .. وقد أدعى النص السابق أن الأسقف هو الراعى الصالح فى الوقت الذى يقول  فيه الأنجيل أن الراعى الصالح هو واحد فقط وهو المسيح ومن المستحيل أن يكون أحد من البشر حتى ولو كان أسقفاً مثال الله فى الناموس لأمر بسيط أنه لا يوجد عندنا نحن الأقباط الأرثوذكس عصمة للبابا أو للأسقف فالسيد المسيح وحده هو الذى بلا خطية وإعتقادى الشخصى وربما أكون مخطئاً أن هذه العبارة تخص بابا روما , فويل للشعب إذا إعتقد أسقفه أنه ملكاً وراح يتصرف كأنه ملك فماذا يفعل مثلاً فى عشور الفقراء من أبناء شعبه التى قد يقتطعها البعض من قوت يومه ؟ وهناك إنعكسات أخرى خطيرة روحية وإدارية  تدور حول هذا الإعتقاد الملكى للأسقف لأنه لن يهمه خلاص الناس بقدر أنه يهمه تنمية الذات الملكية فى وضعه الرئاسى - هذا تفسيرى الشخصى .. وعموماً .. *
*ماهى الدسقولية ؟ يقال أنها قوانين الرسل .. والدسقولية تشمل 28 باباً وتختص بعمل كل رتب الأكليروس , وبناء الكنائس , والقداس الإلهى , وخدمة الأرامل والأيتام والشماسات والعلمانيين , وفيها تعاليم عن الصوم والتناول والتسبيح وأوقات الصلاة . *
*أما قوانين الرسل فهى 127 قانوناً نشرتها Potrologia Orientalis فى كتابين ولخصها القديس Hippolytus فى مجموعته التتى تسمى بالعربية " قوانين أبوليدس " كما أرسلت على يد أكلمندس الرومانى , وسميت فى بعض المجموعات قوانين أكلمندس . *
*وقد قرأت الدسقولية فى حداثتى ولم أكن مقتنعاً تماماً أنها قوانين الرسل لهذا جعلت الدسقولية فى التاريخ الذى أقوم بكتابته آخر مصدراً من مصادر قوانين الكنيسة وقد أشرت أن الكنيسة القبطية تعتبر الدسقولية ثانى مصدر من مصادر قوانينها , ولكن فيما يبدوا أن الدسقولية تغيرت معناها نتيجة الترجمة والنقل وعدم التدقيق من قبل نساخها كما أن أصولها مفقودة , وأيضاً يوجد إختلافات فى نسخها فى اللغات المختلفة فقد قرأت المقطع السابق فى النسخة الإنجليزية ووجدت أختلافات بسيطة ! لهذا نجد أن الكثير من عباراتها لا ترتقى لأن تكون قوانين الرسل , كما نحس أنها بعيده فى تركيب الجمل عن لغة الرسل التى نقرأها فى الكتاب المقدس , كما وضح خطأ تاريخى من قراءة النص السابق الذى أستعار نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا دانيال جملته منها , أن النص يتكلم عن ملوك مسيحيين ولكن فى عصر الرسل لم يكن هناك ملوكاً مسيحيين , وعموماً الدسقولية مجرد قوانين ولكنه ليس كتاباً موحى به ينبغى الإلتزام به .*
* وهناك أسباب تحذر من أستخدام الدسقولية كمرجع رئيسى والغريب عزيزى القارئ أن هذه الأسباب تقرأها  فى مقدمة الطبعة الأولى والثانية فى كتاب الدسقولية أو تعاليم الرسل ( الطبعة العربية والمعتمدة من الكنيسة القبطية ) - مكتبة المحبة تعريب القمص مرقس داود 1979 م - طبع بشركة هارمونى للطباعة  والمقدمة كتبها حافظ داود فى 20/ 3/ 1940 م وفيما يلى هذه الأسباب ألخصها لك واكرر أنها وردت فى مقدمة كتاب الدسقولية أو تعاليم الرسل المعتمد من الكنيسة القبطية - تعريب القمص مرقس داود إصدار مكتبة المحبة وبها الأسباب التالية : - *
*+ يظن بعض العلماء ان الدسقولية أو تعاليم الرسل كتبت في نهاية القرن الثالث وهى مجهولة الأصل , ومكان ظهور الدسقولية مجهول تماما , ويرجح انها ظهرت في سوريا - الدسقولية السريانية : كُتبت في شمال سوريا حوالي سنة 250م
+ الدسقولية أو تعاليم الرسل نسخة يونانية ( وهي بحسب ما يظن الأصل ) واثيوبية وقبطية وترجمة لاتينية (مفقود نصف ما في اليونانية فيها)
+ الكثير من أجزاء الدسقولية أو تعاليم الرسل مفقود في الأصل اليوناني 22, 23 , 28 , 29 , 34 الي 39
+ تنسب الدسقولية الي اكليمندس بابا روما ويظن الكثير من دارسي المخطوطات انها لانسان ذو اصول يهودية مجهول علي علم بالطب
+ ترجمة الدسقولية الاولي للعربية ترجمة ضعيفة جدا جدا فعلي ما يبدو انها ترجمت في عصور ضعف اللغة 
+ الدسقولية أو تعاليم الرسل بها الكثير من الجمل الغامضة والغير مفهومة وبعض تعليقات الحواشي
+ الدسقولية هي ترتيب كنسي لعصر معين كانت المسيحية منتشرة فيه كما يبدوا ومستقرة وسار عليه البعض في العصور القديمة كدستور للكنيسة ولكنها ليست مصدر استنباط عقيدة لأن مصدر العقيدة هو فقط الكتاب المقدس تجليه بعض كتابات الآباء فان خالفتها كتابات الآباء ترفض الكتابات ويبقي علي ما في الكتابات من صحة
+ الدسقولية ليست موحي بها فشأنها شأن كتابات بعض الآباء تقبل النقد والرد والاعتراض وان وصل الأمر الي الحذف كليا إذا خالف النص الآبائي الكتاب
+ يجب أن تعامل الدسقولية في الكنيسة معاملة كتابات بعض الآباء امثال ترتليان واوريجانوس , فيؤخذ الصحيح منها ويستخدم في التعليم ويهمل الخطأ فيها لانها ليست وحي الهي
+ في النسخ الاولي للدسقولية اليونانية والاثيوبية والقبطية واللاتينية هناك اختلافات كثيرة في اللفظ والمعني
+ تحتاج الدسقولية الي كثير من التنقيح والمراجعة لمقارنة النصوص والوقوف فيها علي ما يوافق الكتاب من جهة وما يخالفه من جهة أخري*
*+ يرجح الكثير من العلماء الغربيين ان المصادر التي استقت منها الدسقولية تعاليمها هي بعض كتب التراث اليهودي, الديداكي, كتاب هرماس(الراعي) , كتابات ايريناؤس , انجيل بطرس المنحول , اعمال بولس وهي كما يتضح الكثير منها منحول*
*ملاحظة : وللأسف توجد بعض الكتب تذكر أن الدسقولية هى المرجع الثاني لقوانين الكنيسة ولهذا يستخدمها المسلمين كحجة علينا وعلى المسيحية ولكن المرجع الثاني ككل هو قوانين المجامع التى لها أصول وكذلك التقليد الرسولي , والأغرب من ذلك انه في بعض المنتديات الاسلامية حاليا يأخذونها كمرجع لنقد المسيحية بل أنهم يقدمون كتاب الدسقولية بالكامل للتحميل وحفظه على الكمبيوتر ليقوم المسلمون بقرائته والهجوم على المسيحية , ونقول للأخوة المسلمين أن : الدسقولية ليست من الكتب الموحى بها كما أنه ليس حجة علي المسيحية , بل الإنجيل الموحى به هو الحجة علي الدسقولية وعلي كل كتابات الآباء لاثبات صحتها وعلاقتها به , والكنيسة القبطية ليست ملتزمة بكل ما جاء بالدسقولية , لأنها مجرد قوانيين وضعت وسارت عليها الكنائس فترة من الزمن والقوانين الموضوعة ممكن تتغير من مكان لآخر ومن زمان لآخر لأنها ليست موحى بها وآباء الكنيسة فى يدهم سلطان " الحل والربط ما أحللتموه على الأرض .. ( مت 18 : 18 ) .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟*

الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
+++ البعض يحاول دفعنا فى إتجاه الخلافات ، الرب يبطل مؤامراتهم ، كما يجب علينا الحذر .
+++ الديداكية ، هى إكتشاف أثرى حديث ، وهى ترجع لنهاية القرن الأول ، وتحتوى على تعليمات  وتنظيمات كنسية .++  وأنوُّه لأن بعض الترجمات المطروحة ، تغير فى المعانى ، لذلك يجب المراجعة على الأصل اليونانى.++ وهى -بوجه عام- تعبر عن الروح المسيحية الحقة فى الجيل الأول . 
++ ولكنها شيئ آخر غير الدسقولية .
+++++ وبوجه عام ، فليس فى الدسقولية شيئ مخالف لتعاليم المسيحية ، ولكنها تحوى تحذيرات من أشياء كانت موجودة فى ذلك الزمان ، ولم تعد موجودة الآن ، مثل الحمَّـامات المختلطة ، والتى كان أحد الإخوة السائلين يعترض عليها ، لأنه لم يفهم معنى الحمامات العامة ، والتى يمكن فهمها من تلك الموجودة فى بعض دول شرق آسيا ، حيث يدخلونها عراة كما ولدتهم أمهاتهم . ++ وهكذا ، فالأمور المنقودة ، ناتجة عن عدم التعمق فى فهم الظروف التى كانت فى ذلك الزمان . 
+++++ وأعيد التحذير من تآمرات أعداء المسيحية ، للوقيعة بين المسيحيين ، للتغطية على فشلهم فى الرد عن أمورهم هم . 
++ فوحدة المسيحيين هى أملنا أجمعين ، هى أمل كل من يحب المسيح ويغار على سمعته  ، فإن التفرق والتشرذم هو فضيحة وعار علينا جميعاً ، بل إنه مسبَّة فى المسيحية وبسببها يجدَّف على إسم المسيح القدوس ، وهى من صنع العدو .
+++++  ليتنا نتـَّحِد ، ولو على شيئ واحد ، هو كراهية الإنقسامات ، والصلاة لكى ينقذنا رب الكنيسة مما نحن فيه ، لكى نكون رعية واحدة ، كما يريد هو .


----------



## taten (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟*

*مجهود عظيم يا رامى *


----------



## لولى لوليتا (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: رد على: ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
> 
> +++++ وبوجه عام ، فليس فى الدسقولية شيئ مخالف لتعاليم المسيحية ، ولكنها تحوى تحذيرات من أشياء كانت موجودة فى ذلك الزمان ، ولم تعد موجودة الآن ، مثل الحمَّـامات المختلطة ، والتى كان أحد الإخوة السائلين يعترض عليها ، لأنه لم يفهم معنى الحمامات العامة ، والتى يمكن فهمها من تلك الموجودة فى بعض دول شرق آسيا ، حيث يدخلونها عراة كما ولدتهم أمهاتهم . ++ وهكذا ، فالأمور المنقودة ، ناتجة عن عدم التعمق فى فهم الظروف التى كانت فى ذلك الزمان .



  وفيه بردو فى الكتاب بيقولوا ان الحجاب فرض هى دى بردو كانت من الحاجات اللى موجوده فى الزمن دا؟؟؟

  معلش ردوا عليا عشان فيه واحده مسلمه سألتنى السؤال دا اكتر من مرة ومش عارفه ارد عليها


----------



## My Rock (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: رد على: ما هي الدسقوليه؟؟*



هانا مونتاناا قال:


> وفيه بردو فى الكتاب بيقولوا ان الحجاب فرض هى دى بردو كانت من الحاجات اللى موجوده فى الزمن دا؟؟؟
> 
> معلش ردوا عليا عشان فيه واحده مسلمه سألتنى السؤال دا اكتر من مرة ومش عارفه ارد عليها



vرديت عليكِ في موضوعك الآخر و قلت لكِ بالنسبة للحجاب المزعوم، فهو تضخيم  و تكبير، فلا يوجد أصلاً لفظ الحجاب بل دعوة لتغطية الرأس و عدم التشبه  بالنساء الغير محتشمات. فهو ليس أمر إلهي و ليس دستور لأي مسيحي، بل وعضة  تخص ذلك الوقت و تلك الحالة فقط!

فهناك دعوة لتغطية الرأي لتغطية الرأس لنساء ذلك الوقت، اي لحالة مُعينة و لوقت مُعينة، إضافة الى ان الدسقولية ليس مصدر تشريعي، فالمصدر التشريعي الوحيد هو الكتاب المقدس و هذا الشئ لا يعتمد على أي اساس كتابي، فحتى لو قال وجوب الحجاب فهو وجوب باطل لانه لا اساس له في الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## لولى لوليتا (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اوك ميرسى اوك يا ريتنى ابقى فاهمه كل حاجة زيكو كدا واعرف ارد على اى حد


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فتشوا الكتب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2010)

++بالضبط كما قال أخونا الحبيب توين
++فالإنجيل يأمر بأن تغطى المرأة شعرها من أجل الحشمة ، لأن التباهى بالشعر يتعارض مع إكتساب زينة الروح الهادئ الوديع ، الذى يطالب به الإنجيل 
++ وعلى نفس المنوال تأمر الدسقولية
+++ فتغطية الرأس ليس لأنه عورة -- كما يدعى الآخرون -- بل للتقليل من نزعة التزين الجسدانى ، لإعلاء شأن الزينة الروحية
++ ونفس الأمر تأمر به الدسقولية الرجال -- تنفيذاً لأمر الإنجيل --  بألاَّ يرخى الرجل شعره ، ولا يخرج به مبللاً ، أى مدهوناً ، ليس لأنه عورة ، ولكن لأن هذا المسلك جسدانى ، والمطلوب هو السلوك الروحانى
+++++ فالأمر مختلف كلية ما بين أوامر الإنجيل -- وبالتالى الدسقولية -- وما بين الأوامر الشاذة التى عند ألائك القوم الذين عقولهم وعيونهم قد تدنست ، فأصبحوا يرون كل شيئ نجس ، ويريدون إسقاط مصائبهم علينا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ولكن لى ملحوظة
++ لماذا إعادة هذا الموضوع ، وهو الذى تم الرد عليه ، توقفوا عن السؤال عنه منذ ثلاثة أعوام ، وكان حينذاك مشحوناً بتهجمات ومحاولات وقيعة .
++ فإنى ألاحظ موجة من المواضيع الإستفزازية ، وفى نفس الوقت ألاحظ إنحساراً فى موجة التهجم على المسيحية بوجه عام !!
+++ فهل يريدونا أن نتفرغ للصراعات الداخلية ، حتى نهدم أنفسنا بأنفسنا !!!!
++ ربنا يسوع المسيح يبطل كل خطط إبليس


----------



## الحياة الابدية (10 فبراير 2011)

> عندي سؤال يا اخوتي ما هي الدسقوليه و هل هي فعلا المصدر الثاني لقوانين الكنيسه



اعتقد ان خير اجابة هتكون من الكتاب نفسه يا استاذة jojo123

غلاف كتاب الدسقوليه 





 




 

صفحة 7 




 

كان منذ القدم دستور الكنيسة الارثوذكسية  ، وانه التالى فى كتب الكنيسة بعد الكتاب المقدس !! :36_11_13:




> و من هو كاتب الدسقوليه


 
صفحة 15








> و لو سمحتم اريد تعريف مفصل عنها و شكرا




دا رابط تحميل الكتاب من موقع المكتبة القبطية 

www.copticlibrary.110mb.com/download/didascalia/1.htm
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

هذا السؤال سأله الأخ جوجو123 ، فى سبتمبر 2007
وقد قتلناه بحثاً حينذاك
++
ثم توقف الموضوع
وتوقف معه الأخ جوجو
+++
ثم تم فتحه من جديد منذ عدة أشهر ، فى ظل ظروف خاصة ذكرناها فى المداخلات السابقة مباشرة
+++
ثم الآن ، بعد أكثر من ثلاث سنوات ، يعود الأخ جوجو ليفتحه من جديد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
+++
هل كل ما قيل ، لم يصل بعد !!!
أم المطلوب فتح الموضوع لأسباب أخرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

*اى تعاليم ليست موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس قابلة لاعادة النظر و معرفة ظروف محتواها فقد تكون خاصة بزمانها فقط او بظروف معينة انتفت فى الوقت الحالى*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 فبراير 2011)

*الدسقولية كتاب قوانين الاباء الرسل ويعتبر مصدر لقوانين الكنيسة 
فى اى سؤال يخص اى قانون فى الدسقولية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

الإخوة الأحباء
رجاء ملاحظة أن صاحب هذا السؤال ، هو نفسه صاحب الموضوع منذ أكثر من ثلاثة أعوام
ورجاء الإنتباه لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون باحثاً عن المعرفة ، لأن السؤال هو نفس السؤال ، وكأنه لم يسمع شيئاً
ورجاء من الإدارة أن تتعامل مع هذا الموضوع ، بصفته باحث عن الشقاقات وليس عن الإجابات
كما أرجو من إخوتى الأحباء أن يفوتوا على أعداء المسيح ، فرصة تفريقنا وزرع الشقاقات بيننا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

وهذا هو الرد على نفس الأخت السائلة الآن ،
منذ شهرين من الزمان :
+++++++++++++++
ولكن لى ملحوظة
++ لماذا إعادة هذا الموضوع ، وهو الذى تم الرد عليه ، فتوقفوا عن السؤال عنه منذ ثلاثة أعوام ، وكان حينذاك مشحوناً بتهجمات ومحاولات وقيعة .
++ فإنى ألاحظ موجة من المواضيع الإستفزازية ، وفى نفس الوقت ألاحظ إنحساراً فى موجة التهجم على المسيحية بوجه عام !!
+++ فهل يريدونا أن نتفرغ للصراعات الداخلية ، حتى نهدم أنفسنا بأنفسنا !!!!
++ ربنا يسوع المسيح يبطل كل خطط إبليس (بتاريخ 10 ديسمبر 2010)
+++++++++++++++
فرجاء الإحتراس


----------

